# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Teşkilat-ı mahalli...

## bozok

Teşkilat-ı mahalli...   

*[email protected] 
[email protected] 
25.09.2007


Söze ğtam orta yerindenğ  girmek zorundayım, zamanı hovardaca kullanıp boşa harcamak istemiyorum çünkü efendim. şerif Mardinğin ğmahalle baskısığ kavramı ağızlara sakız yapıldı, kimi değerli gazeteci-yazar ve de siyasiler bir haftadır bu sakızı çiğneyip duruyorlar. Sayın Mardinğin söz konusu o meşhur röportajında en dikkat çekici olan bence, AKPğnin başarısının altında ğtarikatğğ  desteğinin yattığı iddiasıydı. şerif Mardin, ğmahalli teşkilatğ  olarak tanımladığı ğNakşibendilikğe daha genel tanımıyla tarikatların devlete etkilerine dair tespitleri son derece dikkat çekici, Mardin diyor ki, aynen aktarıyorum; 

ğDevletin göremediği şeylerden biri de;18 -19. yüzyılda Osmanlı İmparatorluğuğnda Anadoluğda çok teşkilatçı bir dini kurum yayılmıştı: Nakşibendilik. Nakşibendilik, yalnız bir dini inanç değil, aynı zamanda insanlara yön vermeye çalışan bir kuruluştu. Türkiyeğde bilinmeyen bir şey, Nakşibendilerin 18. yüzyılın sonunda ve 19. yüzyılda teşkilatçı olmaya başladıkları. Mahalli teşkilatçı... (tarikatlar) Devletle rekabet halinde... Kemalistlerin göremedikleri şeylerden bir tanesi, Nakşibendilerin kurdukları teşkilatın ne kadar güçlü olduğu. Bunu anlayamadılar. Anlayamadıkları için de, bu gücün zaman zaman ne kadar ekstrem şekiller aldığını göremediler, şeyh Said isyanı gibi... Ve sonunda, mahalli milli oldu......ğ 

şerif Mardinğin tespitleri böyle. 

Tarikatların devlet yönetimine etkileri konusu peki sadece bizi mi kapsama alanına alıyor, yoksa?! Hemen birilerinin rol modeli ABDğye bakalım. İçinde bulunduğumuz bu son günlerde gündeme oturan bir diğer önemli isim de Prof. Vamık Volkan. (Bu arada bizim AKşAMğın Ankara Temsilcisi İsmail Küçükkayağnın VOLKAN ile geçen hafta yaptığı röportaj gerçekten muhteşemdi, kaçırdı iseniz, arşivden bulup göz atınız lütfen) Sayın Volkanğın önemli bir tespitini sizlere aktarmak istiyorum şimdi... 

Prof. Vamık Volkan, Sovyetlerğin kaderini değiştiren Gorbaçovğdan Arafatğa, Washington-Beyaz Sarayğdan, bir dönem Türkiyeğnin yönetimindeki önemli isimlerine kadar, dünyanın yarınını tayin eden liderleri yakından tanımış bir profesör. 25 yılını toplumlar arasındaki düşmanlık, çatışma ve uzlaşma koşullarını incelemeye adayan, Virginia üniversitesi profesörlerinden Vamık Volkan ile yaklaşık 3.5 yıl önce İstanbulğda tanıştım ve o tarihte Sayın Volkan ile uzun bir sohbet yaptık. Vamık Bey, ğtoplum mühendisliğininğ  ve ğsosyal-psikolojinin-etnik kimlik araştırmalarının ğPİRğlerinden. Volkanğa, Bay Bushğun ğBüyük Ortadoğu Planığnın arka cephesindeki DİN kodların neler olduğunu sordum. (bu bölümde okuyacaklarınızı 2004 Nisan ayında da yazdım) Daha da açıkçası bu işin petrol-su ve de demokrasi iddiası dışında, din savaşına dayanıp-dayanmadığını sordum. Prof. Volkanğın açıklamaları beni hayretlere düşürdü, 

Volkan bakın neler söyledi;

ğEvet, Bush ve etrafındaki şahin ekibin hazırladığı Büyük Ortadoğu Planığnın arka cephesinde dinsel kodlar var. Amerikağda nüfusun yüzde 30ğu şuna inanıyor; erken kıyamet alametlerinde, kurtuluşları adına, İsa Mesihğin tekrar dünyaya dönmesi için, önce, Ortadoğuğda ğBüYüK BİR KAOS OLMASI lazım. KAOSğla beraber de Büyük İsrailğin kurulması şART. İşte bu nedenle Evangelist Hristiyanlarğın Yahudi dünyasının Büyük İsrail planlarına destek olmaları lazım. Hristiyanlarğın Evangelist tarikatına göre, İsa 7 yıl sürecek bir kaosun ardından dünyaya gelecek, bu süreç de başladı diyorlar. Ancak tam bu noktada bir ikilemleri var, o da şu; Mesihğten önce Deccalğın geleceğine ve bu büyük kaosu bitireceğine de inanıyorlar. Ortadoğuğdaki kaosu kim bitirirse o Deccal  olarak kabul edilecek yani bu nedenle de Deccal olarak gözükmemek için, Bay Bush, Ortadoğuğdaki kaosu bitiren kişi olmak istemiyor. Bu inancın müridleri, Ortadoğuğda Armegeddon-büyük savaşın olacağına inanıyorlar. İşte tüm hazırlıkları bu. KAOS daha da artıp, yayılacak.ğ

Bu yorumu yapan önemli bir bilim adamı. Tarikatların devlet yönetimine hatta devlet yöneticilerine, Ortadoğuğnun kaderine etkileri-etkilerin boyutu adına da son derece çarpıcı bir yorum. 

Yazarınız ğyorum yapmadanğ  ötesi yorumu sizlere bıraktı efendim..
*

----------

